
Depth First Learning Fellowship: $4000 grants to build ML curricula - suryabhupa
http://fellowship.depthfirstlearning.com/
======
suryabhupa
Hi everyone! One of the creators of DFL here. In an attempt to more deeply
understand fundamental concepts in machine learning, we designed Depth First
Learning. It's a pedagogy for diving deep into machine learning by carefully
tailoring a curriculum around a particular paper or concept and leading small,
focused discussion groups. So far, we’ve created guides for InfoGAN, TRPO,
AlphaGoZero, and DeepStack.

Since our launch, we’ve received very positive feedback from students and
researchers. Now, we want to run new, online classes around the world.

We intimately understand that the process of curating a meaningful curriculum
with reading materials, practice problems, and instructive discussion points
can be very rewarding, but also time-consuming and difficult. We wanted to
make sure that the people compiling the content understood that their efforts
were well worth their time and consequently decided to launch a fellowship
program.

Thanks to the generosity of Jane Street, we will provide 4 fellows with a
$4000 grant each to build a 6 week curriculum and run weekly on-line
discussions.

If you’d like to lead a class about an important paper in machine learning,
please visit
[http://fellowship.depthfirstlearning.com](http://fellowship.depthfirstlearning.com)
to apply. We look forward to hearing from you, and I'm happy to answer any
questions about it!

